
The Four-Inch Flight – A Lesson from History - spzb
https://www.rs-online.com/designspark/the-four-inch-flight-a-lesson-from-history
======
Gracana
For a description of the failure and more information about this type of
failure, called a "sneak circuit", see:
[http://www.rdrop.com/users/larry/download/sneak%20wire.pdf](http://www.rdrop.com/users/larry/download/sneak%20wire.pdf)

~~~
projektfu
Very informative. I hadn’t heard that term before.

